# Uploading files on www.webs.com



## iannello728 (Jun 8, 2010)

i need to upload powerpoint/word/excel files on to www.webs.com but i cannot find how to upload files other than photos and videos - please help this is for my ISU


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, the general process is:

- Log into your webs.com account
- Click on Site manager
- Click on "Single file uploader"
- Use the dialogue to select the file then click upload.
- If it says it can't accept the file type (for security reasons), i suggest zipping the files.

If there's something here i've missed (e.g. there's a reason you can't upload the files using that dialogue) please post back and tell me.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

